# Tipping Red Cap??



## Idon'tFly

One last question, I promise. What is the proper procedure or amount to tip the "red cap" that helps with your luggage and helps your family board the train??

Happy Travels!!


----------



## MrFSS

Idon said:


> One last question, I promise. What is the proper procedure or amount to tip the "red cap" that helps with your luggage and helps your family board the train??
> Happy Travels!!


It depends on several things:

How many bags do you have?

How big and heavy are the bags?

How far is it from where they started the service to where they drop you off?

How good/poor was the service they provided?

On average I would think $1-2 a bag for normal service.

I haven't used the service that many times, but I see it being used and I don't think Rd Caps will actually take your bags into the train for you, only up to the door. I may be wrong about that, but that's my impression from what I've seen.

I know others will have opinions about this, too.


----------



## RRrich

My memory is that the Redcaps take your bag into your room - I usually give $5


----------



## the_traveler

The times I used Red Caps, they usually take my bags right to my seat or room! I also give $1-$2 per bag as they're leaving!


----------



## Rail Freak

I've never had a Red Cap offer to take my bags onto the train, even when I needed the H - Room!

RF

I've always tipped $2 per bag.


----------



## jmbgeg

MrFSS said:


> Idon said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last question, I promise. What is the proper procedure or amount to tip the "red cap" that helps with your luggage and helps your family board the train??
> Happy Travels!!
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on several things:
> 
> How many bags do you have?
> 
> How big and heavy are the bags?
> 
> How far is it from where they started the service to where they drop you off?
> 
> How good/poor was the service they provided?
> 
> On average I would think $1-2 a bag for normal service.
> 
> I haven't used the service that many times, but I see it being used and I don't think Rd Caps will actually take your bags into the train for you, only up to the door. I may be wrong about that, but that's my impression from what I've seen.
> 
> I know others will have opinions about this, too.
Click to expand...

I am interested in the distance issue. Using CUS as a standard, in scenario 1 assume that there are three average bags from the Metropolitan Lounge to a sleeper. In 2, assume it is from a long distance train to a street side cab. Tip comments?


----------



## the_traveler

I still go with the $1-$2 per bag rate for either one.


----------



## AlanB

I've never used a redcap on a sleeper train, but I've seen plenty of redcaps on the train at originating stations putting bags into either the rack or the passenger's room. A bit depends on how much time is available.

Riding Acela out of Boston though I almost always use a redcap, since Boston keeps playing games with their boarding rules at the gate. So I just find it easier to grab a redcap to ensure my pick of seat in the FC car and avoid any gate hassles. The redcaps always bring my bag into the car and put it in the overhead compartment for me.


----------



## Trogdor

I believe the proper "procedure" is you hand them cash.


----------



## ThayerATM

AlanB said:


> I've never used a redcap on a sleeper train, but I've seen plenty of redcaps on the train at originating stations putting bags into either the rack or the passenger's room. A bit depends on how much time is available.
> Riding Acela out of Boston though I almost always use a redcap, since Boston keeps playing games with their boarding rules at the gate. So I just find it easier to grab a redcap to ensure my pick of seat in the FC car and avoid any gate hassles. The redcaps always bring my bag into the car and put it in the overhead compartment for me.


As we were boarding the LSL last Wednesday afternoon in NYP (the snow was really coming down outside) we were really pressed for time. The redcap picked up our luggage at Club Acela at 3:37 for a train departure time of 3:45. We made it with a couple of minutes to spare, and he did carry our luggage right into our bedroom. He was tipped appropriately.


----------



## ThayerATM

rmadisonwi said:


> I believe the proper "procedure" is you hand them cash.


What else are you gonna do? Ask them if they take AMEX?


----------



## the_traveler

ThayerATM said:


> rmadisonwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the proper "procedure" is you hand them cash.
> 
> 
> 
> What else are you gonna do? Ask them if they take AMEX?
Click to expand...

They only take the AGR MasterCard! :lol:


----------



## Idon'tFly

the_traveler said:


> ThayerATM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmadisonwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the proper "procedure" is you hand them cash.
> 
> 
> 
> What else are you gonna do? Ask them if they take AMEX?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They only take the AGR MasterCard! :lol:
Click to expand...

Hahaha...making fun of the newbie!! I wasn't sure if tipping was allowed, so I asked. 

Thanks for the great info ppl! This discussion board has helped me soooo much!!

It's almost time for me to leave LI for NYP...I'm soooooo excited!!


----------



## Rail Freak

HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!! 

RF


----------



## sunchaser

Have a great trip!!!!!


----------



## dlagrua

There is only enough room in a bedroom or roomette for a couple of carry-ons so how can the Redcap be taking your luggage to the room. You'd have no room to sleep!!! We usually take two onboard with us and one laptop. Now if you check baggage with a redcap for pickup at the terminal destination I'll throw them $3 or $4 for the two suitcases.


----------



## amamba

I have only used a red cap in BOS - to take my bags onto the acela. I love using them because you get to pre-board before the masses. I particularly liked being helped by John - he was great. I always tip $5, even with just one or two bags. I think $5 should be the miminum tip based on the service you receive.


----------



## librarian

Last week, we were departing on the Coast Starlight from LAX, and were in the Traxx Restaurant where Sleeping Car passengers gather for boarding. About an hour before boarding, A Red Cap came into the area and walked up to us and asked if we needed Red Cap service. Remembering arrival, I said "yes" since the trip from the platform to the main waiting room seemed miles! He put a tag on our luggage saying "Ernie." At 9:30 he reappeared with his cart and pleasantly loaded us and our luggage and took us to the platform and placed us at a bench and said, "your car will be right here." When the train backed in, sure enough, we were right at the door. In transit, my wife poked me and whispered, "You had better give Ernie at least $ 10."

I did, and it seemed fair for the service provided, and for the successful continuation of my marriage.


----------



## gswager

During our AU Los Angeles Gathering 2 years ago, some of AU members and I used Red Cap because one of them has a disability. Riding on a golf cart with a luggage rack was a breeze!


----------



## RRrich

Wifey is mobility impaired - so in STL. KCY, ALB, CHI, LAX and any other stations where there is a long walk we use red ca service. Its worth it keep wifey happy.

I recently ran the KWD(KCY)-CBS to STL loophole. No redcaps but wifey stayed home to have a hen party.

Everyone was happy and next winter I;m planning the OMA-CBS loophole run and she is planning another her party. We have a good marriage


----------



## sunchaser

RRrich said:


> Wifey is mobility impaired - so in STL. KCY, ALB, CHI, LAX and any other stations where there is a long walk we use red ca service. Its worth it keep wifey happy.
> I recently ran the KWD(KCY)-CBS to STL loophole. No redcaps but wifey stayed home to have a hen party.
> 
> Everyone was happy and next winter I;m planning the OMA-CBS loophole run and she is planning another her party. We have a good marriage


Hen Party? What's that?


----------



## Sue in KY

librarian said:


> Last week, we were departing on the Coast Starlight from LAX, and were in the Traxx Restaurant where Sleeping Car passengers gather for boarding. About an hour before boarding, A Red Cap came into the area and walked up to us and asked if we needed Red Cap service. Remembering arrival, I said "yes" since the trip from the platform to the main waiting room seemed miles! He put a tag on our luggage saying "Ernie." At 9:30 he reappeared with his cart and pleasantly loaded us and our luggage and took us to the platform and placed us at a bench and said, "your car will be right here." When the train backed in, sure enough, we were right at the door. In transit, my wife poked me and whispered, "You had better give Ernie at least $ 10."
> I did, and it seemed fair for the service provided, and for the successful continuation of my marriage.


Ernie's wonderful, isn't he? On our four trips through LAX last March and again this past December, he was our "train to train, via the waiting room" redcap *(every single time)*, and he's earned his 10 bucks also every single time!

(On our first trip through there, our SCA told us LAX had the best redcaps in the world, and at the time I thought she was just prejudiced, LAX being her home base ....)


----------

